# Ho Chi Minh City Open 2011



## anders (Jul 6, 2011)

Ho Chi Minh City Open 2011 will take place 6 August 2011 in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HoChiMinhCityOpen2011

Please also check the other upcoming competition in Vietnam: Ha Noi Open 2011
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HaNoiOpen2011


----------

